# Leigh R9PLUS Joinery System and dovetail joints



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

This morning I opened my email to find the latest Fine Woodworking newsletter and in it one item caught my attention, the new Leigh R9plus joinery system. Being always skeptical (sceptical) of manufacturer's brochures/websites, I am very interested in the experiences anyone has had with this system, and how it compares with other dovetail jigs including such models at the Katie jig, and the more traditional jigs.

Another question: what is the optimal angle for dovetail/box joints? My admittedly very limited experience (Saturday Afternoon hobbyist) suggests that a great shortcoming of box joints is that they are held together only by friction, but the greatest angle, 14°, has the weakness that the endgrain is subject to breaking loose because the widest part is held only by the internal cellulose strand hydrogen bonds and are not connected in any other way to the rest of the board. My own thoughts right now is the narrowest angle, 7° or 8° is probably the strongest. 
Other thoughts?

Great thanks


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Tom, I don't have one, but it seems a bit expensive to me for what you get. You must make your own beam, although that should not be that difficult. If I was going that way I would just by the plates($10.00 for a 2pk) and build the rest myself!

As for relative strength of dovetail and box joints, there was an entire thread about that a short while ago. With modern glues either one is more than up to the task for 99.9 percent of any application I have for them!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Duane. The Leigh does seem pricey.
I will try to find the thread on the relative strengths of box and dovetail joints.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovetail joint vs box joint strength test - YouTube

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/19766-dovetails-why-still-so-popular.html
==


----------



## GerryR (May 15, 2009)

Tom,
I have one, and have used it enough to know it's a simple fixed pin jig. That said, it is a bit of a pain to use if you try to do ANYTHING other than their pre set spacings, or heaven forbid, as drawer NOT the prescribed size. It's faster and easier for me to use my router table and my miter gauge, set to the angle (9.5 degrees) of the pins, scribe out the tails, and cut the tails by hand.

Give the choice again, I would not buy it.

My 2 cents.

Gerry


----------



## Ozziespur (May 29, 2012)

I'm considering a Leigh R9 jig but I'm not sure about having to cut a new backing piece for the beam (to avoid tearout) every time (or every 2nd time) I dovetail a joint.

I might get the Leigh 12" superjig. I'd like to get the 18" or 24" as they have optional plates for decorative joints but due to budget issues the 12" will suffice (dovetail and box joints only).

Anybody use the Leigh R9 ? Any thoughts on the R9 versus the superjig ?

Appreciate any advice/feedback as I'm new to routing...


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the R9 dovetail jig. I have not been successful making good looking dovetails yet.... you have to make the beam and it and the hardware has to be perfect.. and I mean perfect. I regret the purchase...

Paul


----------



## Ozziespur (May 29, 2012)

gallianp said:


> I have the R9 dovetail jig. I have not been successful making good looking dovetails yet.... you have to make the beam and it and the hardware has to be perfect.. and I mean perfect. I regret the purchase...
> 
> Paul


Thanks for the feedback Paul. I'm leaning toward the Leigh superjig. I also don't like the idea of constantly having to cut more backing for the R9 (to avoid tearout).

Thanks for confirming my thinking !


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a Leigh D24 and love it. I mostly use it for through dovetails. It allows me to make perfect dovetails all day long, any size or spacing......


----------



## Ozziespur (May 29, 2012)

walowan said:


> I have a Leigh D24 and love it. I mostly use it for through dovetails. It allows me to make perfect dovetails all day long, any size or spacing......


I'd love to get the D24. It's a just a little out of my price range unfortunately. Besides the extra templates you can purchase and the bigger stock that can be routed of course is there any difference between the Leigh 12" and the bigger 18" and 24" ??


----------

